# Over a million people in Canadian visa backlog, minister confirms



## sanjay9666

i got full information on Canada from the below news
How To Migrate And Work In Canada?
Canada is one of the larget country and offers excellent opportunities for professionals. If you’re looking for overseas jobs in Canada, here are few guidelines as how to migrate and become a resident of Canada and to work there.

Apart from the Canada Express Entry, there are several ways
http://www.jobsog.com/news/how-to-migrate-and-work-in-canada/


----------

